# Does anyone recognize this conductor?



## conductorsearcher

Hey all!

I'm searching for the name of this conductor:



















whom I found in the following YouTube video of the Gregory Brothers: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKsVSBhSwJg (1:27-1:30 and 2:08-2:12)

Does anyone recognize him?


----------



## Mahlerian

Tan Dun, maybe?


----------



## ptr

Tan Dun or a Tan Din look-a-like!

/ptr


----------



## conductorsearcher

Mahlerian said:


> Tan Dun, maybe?


Bingo! That's it!

The images are taken from the Internet Symphony No. 1 "Eroica" - for YouTube played by the London Symphony Orchestra and conducted by Tan Dun:






Thank you so much Mahlerian!


----------

